

Using wikis to manage software projects - dbarefoot
http://blogs.activestate.com/2009/06/getting-started-with-project-wikis/

======
GiraffeNecktie
The HN heading is misleading, The article is totally NOT about using a wiki to
_manage_ a software project, only _documenting_ a project. It's not quite the
same thing.

------
limmeau
At my previous employer, we used a Mediawiki instance for approximately
everything in projects: documentation, design sketches, work packages,
internal tool FAQs and Howtos, project meeting minutes. Bug tracking, however,
happened in Bugzilla. We had a sophisticated naming convention for different
types of pages.

In retrospect, I wouldn't track work packages and progress in a Wiki any more
(instead use something that can actually add up the "time spent" column...),
but the rest was fun to work with.

------
jbm
I don't know if I agree.

The old generation of online project management software (see: dotproject) was
awful, had no UX design, and probably was less efficient than a wiki. However,
new programs like basecamp and thymer are much easier to use and add a lot to
one's productivity. Certainly, it is much faster for me to create a thymer
account than it is for me to use a tool that isn't meant for project
management in the first place.

